# How do I Prevent Twitter from remembering me?



## PiscesMama (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello Friends,

I have installed DEEP FREEZE on my computer so that every time I "restart"....my computer is fresh and
new. I reboot every morning.

The ONLY online account I have that acts like I was just there AFTER I reboot.....is TWITTER. 

For some reason TWITTER (even without ticking the "Remember Me" box) has my sign-in Name in 
the User field when I go to sign in. It's VERY creepy and I don't like it. 

How can I prevent TWITTER from remembering me??? I want a completely new & fresh sign-in every
time. 

Thanks

Pisces Mama


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you are using Deep Freeze, then the web site is doing the 'remembering'. Conceivably it can record your ip address and associate it to your sign in name.


----------



## PiscesMama (Sep 11, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> If you are using Deep Freeze, then the web site is doing the 'remembering'. Conceivably it can record your ip address and associate it to your sign in name.


Thank you for answering me Lunar. Really appreciate it.

What concerns me is ....the "Website" USED TO NOT remember me. I've been using Deep Freeze for a while and about the first 4 months I never had this issue.
I do not "tick" the remember me box.

BUT ALL OF A SUDDEN.....

(More info: My Twitter account has been hacked twice in the past but that was many years ago).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would cleanup the cookies "BEFORE" you update the Deep Freeze next time.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have use deepfreeze in an organization. I have had an user use a public computer and left his resume on the desktop, before our IT guy finished working on it and 'froze' the computer. (in hindsight the IT guy shouldn't left that computer available ...)

Which browser do you use?

Anyways, 'thaw' your machine, then clear all of the browsing data, including autofill and cache, etc. Then restart the machine and test the website. If it doesn't show up again, then 'freeze' the computer, then restart (which should be happening after the freeze) and test again.

The only other thing I can think of is that you may have set an area that would not be frozen (Thawed space).


----------

